# Freeze Concentrating Mead



## Benchish (25/1/12)

Im just starting to fool around with meads and i was wondering if anyone has tried freeze concentrating?

I figure the process would be similar to an ice-bock and the amount that you would concentrate would depend on the original strength of the mead.

Has anyone tried this? or are there any specific reasons why it would or wouldn't work?

This is just an idea on the back burner and i understand i should become more familiar the process before i start screwing around to much (i.e this won't be my first batch by any means) but i figure the sooner i put it out there the more responses i should have by the time I'm ready to try (or someone else will make the mistake first  ).

Cheers Mafro


----------



## brettprevans (25/1/12)

Mafro said:


> Im just starting to fool around with meads and i was wondering if anyone has tried freeze concentrating?
> 
> I figure the process would be similar to an ice-bock and the amount that you would concentrate would depend on the original strength of the mead.
> 
> ...


eis beer is the process your talking about. eisbock is a particular style of beer that has been through the eis process. you can eis any style (some would work better than others).

I would think you want a dry mead to start with otherwise its just going to disgustingly sweet as there's no bitterness in mead (unless you making braggot etc). 

I certainly havent thought of doing it, but there's no reason why you couldnt try it with a small batch (say 2L) using a softdrink bottle, eis the mead and sample the result. I'd think it would just be sickly cloying. try it and report back


----------



## Benchish (26/1/12)

I might give it a go with a 50/50 braggot so i should have some bitterness to stop it getting cloyingly sweet.

ill report back how it goes

As a random question where is the distinction between braggot and a (very) honey beer?

is there a specification or more case by case?


----------

